

Apple Watch Survey - roymurdock
http://avc.com/2015/08/apple-watch-survey-results/

======
bobajeff
I know I'm not planning on getting any smart watch until they end the
requirement to pair with a phone in order to be useful.

There is no reason they couldn't make one that had SIM card slot, Web Browser
and on-screen keyboard.

It would be different if we were only talking 20 or 30 dollars but these cost
in the hundreds so they are too much for a impulse buy.

Also, battery life has to be figured out. Even if they weren't gimped if I had
to use one regularly charging would be tedious. Perhaps that's why it's gimped
if web browsers and GPS and LTE were turned on the battery would be
significantly reduced from its already inadequate lifetime.

